# K60 cables



## JGrif (Jan 19, 2010)

Any input would be appreciated from those who know. I have been using my K60 with c-8 cables for kitchen/laundry lines. The cable is not stiff enough for the cast iron lines that I run across. would the c-7 or c-9 cables work better or should I use a different type of cable? This is my first sectional machine.


----------



## JGrif (Jan 19, 2010)

Nice. Please disregard my double post.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

I've always used C-8 for kitchen and laundry.

Mark


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I use the 5/8" cable for pretty much everything inside a res. home in a K-50 machine. The 5/8" cable is stiff enough, yet small enough to take the bends in a kitchen drain line.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

I should have mentioned I use a K-50 as well. When I do use C-8 cables with my K-60 I have to be a little more careful.

Mark


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

JGrif;[FONT=Comic Sans MS said:


> *179696*[/FONT]]Any input would be appreciated from those who know. I have been using my K60 with c-8 cables for kitchen/laundry lines. The cable is not stiff enough for the cast iron lines that I run across. would the c-7 or c-9 cables work better or should I use a different type of cable? This is my first sectional machine.


 
*When I made the DAS-BOOT? I was wondering did anybody else make one?*
*RE::: Prototype is finished ... *
*The other day I posted on here about a new tool I made.*
*The boot for drain opening. *

*If anybody is interested you can see the finale here on my tool blog.*
*http://parrsplumbing.blogspot.com/20...-finished.html*


----------

